# Seguimento - Brasil 2012



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jan 2012 às 18:41)

> Brasil: 150 cidades em estado de emergência
> 14 mortos, dezenas de feridos e milhares de desalojados nas cheias.
> 
> O sudeste do Brasil continua a ser fustigado por fortes chuvas.
> ...


 tvi24

Vídeo aqui  http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/aa---videos...ias-inundacoes-mortos-tvi24/1314954-5798.html


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jan 2012 às 00:20)

*Inundações em Minas Gerais e Rio de Janeiro*

Chuva no Rio: Dique rompido deve deixar Campos submersa no norte do Rio de Janeiro


w1TenMinutes

MG Alerta Maximo: Chuva pode atingir Minas Gerias mais uma vez no fim de semana


w1TenMinutes

Municípios do RJ sofrem com chuva e com cheias de rios de Minas Gerais


w1TenMinutes


----------



## Carlos Dias (20 Jan 2012 às 11:21)

O ano passado tivemos chuvas em excesso no interior no RJ e este ano em MG. A região sudeste todo verão é castigada por chuvas em Janeiro.

Qto a tendência de temperatura, a Região Sul, Sudeste e Centro-Oeste está praticamente toda abaixo do normal por volta de 1 grau. A cidade com menor média neste mês de Janeiro que é uns dos mais quentes do ano é Campos do Jordão no estado de SP , situada a 1.630m de altitude, a média lá está em 15,3 graus neste mês, também abaixo da média.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (8 Fev 2012 às 21:12)

carlos dias disse:


> o ano passado tivemos chuvas em excesso no interior no rj e este ano em mg. A região sudeste todo verão é castigada por chuvas em janeiro.
> 
> Qto a tendência de temperatura, a região sul, sudeste e centro-oeste está praticamente toda abaixo do normal por volta de 1 grau. A cidade com menor média neste mês de janeiro que é uns dos mais quentes do ano é campos do jordão no estado de sp , situada a 1.630m de altitude, a média lá está em 15,3 graus neste mês, também abaixo da média.


já fevereiro começou bem quente, em sc está de 3 a 5 acima da média, em itapiranga, extremo-oeste, ja teve 3 dias seguidos acima dos 40,0, em 1975 foi a última vez que aconteceu.

Aqui em s.joaquim está +3°c, estamos com pouco mais de 20,0 de média, muito alta.

Deve esfriar de sexta em diante.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Fev 2012 às 00:58)

O estado do Rio Grande do Sul teve um sábado tórrido. Em Santa Rosa a máxima chegou aos 41,6°C, em Uruguaiana aos 40,7°C, em Rosário do Sul aos 38,8ºC e em Teutônia aos 38,3ºC. Na cidade de Pelotas, que se localiza no sul do estado, a máxima na estação da Embrapa foi de 35,4ºC, entretanto devido à alta umidade relativa do ar próxima dos 70% a sensação térmica foi de 48,7ºC.

A previsão e que a temperatura passe dos 40°C neste Domingo pelo terceiro dia consecutivo e a sensação térmica em alguns locais fique entre 45ºC e 50ºC.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (21 Fev 2012 às 20:59)

Até ontem a média em s.joaquim está em 18,9°c no inmet e 19,0°c na climaterra, quase +2 de anomalia e seria o quarto ou quinto mais quente desde 1955.


----------



## Marcus Vinicius (16 Mar 2012 às 12:43)

Em Ribeirão Preto o calor sempre reina.Vários dias sem chuva e quando chove, é bem localizada. 
A minha estação recebeu a primeira agua benta ontem. Antes sómente chuviscos. Olha como estão as coisas por aqui:

estação Jardim Recreio , Ribeirão Preto -SP, Brasil
 Latitude S 21° 10' 40"    Longitude W 47° 48' 36"    Altitude 580 m

Records Since 07 fevereiro 2012 Temperatura e Umidade  
*Temperatura Máxima 34,5 °C at 14:24 on 13 março 2012 *
Temperatura Mínima  19,0 °C at 06:17 on 13 março 2012 
Ponto de Orvalho Máximo 22,5 °C at 08:25 on 15 março 2012 
Ponto de Orvalho Mínimo 16,7 °C at 23:50 on 10 março 2012 
Máxima Temperatura Aparente 37,8 °C at 15:21 on 15 março 2012 
Mínima Temperatura Aparente 21,3 °C at 06:22 on 13 março 2012 
WindChill Mínimo 19,0 °C at 06:17 on 13 março 2012 
Índice de Calor Máximo 37,5 °C at 14:03 on 14 março 2012 
Mínima mais alta 22,0 °C at 22:12 on 10 março 2012 
Máxima mais baixa 31,4 °C at 16:18 on 10 março 2012 
_Umidade Máxima 99 % at 01:19 on 16 março 2012 _
Umidade Mínima 39 % at 13:49 on 11 março 2012 
Amplitude Térmica Máxima 15,5 °C on 13 março 2012 
Amplitude Térmica Mínima 9,4 °C on 10 março 2012 
Precipitação 
*Precipitação Máxima 3,6 mm/hr at 19:29 on 15 março 2012 *
Precipitação Horária Máxima 2,1 mm at 00:19 on 16 março 2012 
Precipitação Diária Máxima 3,6 mm on 16 março 2012 
Precípitação Mensal Máxima 6,3 mm março 2012 
Maior Período de dias sem chuva 4 dias to 13 março 2012 
Maior Período de dias com chuva 2 dias to 15 março 2012 
Vento 
_Rajada Máxima 39 km/h at 17:51 on 15 março 2012 _
Velocidade Máxima do Vento média 28 km/h at 17:51 on 15 março 2012 
Vento Total Máximo 170,3 km on 11 março 2012 
Pressão 
Pressão Mínima (sl)  1007,9 hPa at 16:19 on 13 março 2012 
Pressão Máxima (sl) 1016,3 hPa at 21:32 on 10 março 2012


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Mar 2012 às 18:20)

_Raios iluminam a noite de quinta-feira (22) no Rio_
http://oglobo.globo.com/eu-reporter/raios-iluminam-noite-de-quinta-feira-22-no-rio-4388685


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Mar 2012 às 00:13)

*Menor temperatura em um mês de março dos últimos 56 anos é registrada em cidades do Sul do Brasil*

A quinta-feira (29) amanheceu não apenas com os menores valores de temperatura mínima do ano, mas também as menores em um mês de março dos últimos 56 anos na maioria das cidades sulinas. Desde a invasão polar em março de 1956, as poucas cidades que já dispunham de estações meteorológicas para a aferição de dados não registravam temperaturas tão baixas.
Voltou a gear nesta madrugada em cidades do norte do Rio Grande do Sul, planalto sul, meio-oeste e médio alto vale, em Santa Catarina e no sul e Campos Gerais, no Paraná. A menor temperatura de todo o Brasil foi registrada em Bom Jardim da Serra-SC, com -2,8°C.
A queda de temperatura também foi expressiva em boa parte de Mato Grosso do Sul e no interior de São Paulo.
Mesmo com os dados mais consistentes para comparação a partir de 1974 em grande parte dos municípios, os registrados mais passados denotam que em várias cidades não fazia tanto frio em março há mais de meio século, desde 1956.

Fonte: De Olho No Tempo – Meteorologia






Geada fraca em Joinville, Santa Catarina (Foto: Diego Soares)





Geada em Bom Jesus, Rio Grande do Sul (Foto: Guilherme Peglow Klumb/Divulgação, Prefeitura de Bom Jesus)





Urupema, Santa Catarina


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (31 Mar 2012 às 09:41)

Tivemos a onda de frio mais forte em março em quase 100 anos!

Quebrou recordes de mínima em diversas cidades dos 3 estados do sul, em lages um recorde de 85 anos! E na capital, florianópolis, foi a segunda mais baixa em 101 anos.

Em sc a mais baixa foi em bom jardim da serra com -2,8°c.

NO TOPO DA SERRA, REGIÃO DE S.JOAQUIM FORAM 3 GEADAS SEGUIDAS, ENTRE 1955 E 2012, SÓ 2004 E 2012 É QUE TIVERAM ESTA SEQUÊNCIA. EM FLORIANÓPOLIS TEVE DOIS SEGUIDOS ABAIXO DE 14,0°C (É BEM RARO A MÍNIMA NA CAPITAL FICAR ABAIXO DOS 15,0, EM 101 ANOS FORAM, +- 10 ANOS) MENOS DE , POSSIVELMENTE FOI A SEGUNDA VEZ EM 101 ANOS, SÓ DEVE PERDER PARA 1976, QUANDO A MÍNIMA CHEGOU A 10,2°C.


----------



## Fernandobrasil (3 Abr 2012 às 14:32)

Marcus Vinicius disse:


> Em Ribeirão Preto o calor sempre reina.Vários dias sem chuva e quando chove, é bem localizada.
> A minha estação recebeu a primeira agua benta ontem. Antes sómente chuviscos. Olha como estão as coisas por aqui:
> 
> estação Jardim Recreio , Ribeirão Preto -SP, Brasil
> Latitude S 21° 10' 40"    Longitude W 47° 48' 36"    Altitude 580 m



Muito próximo da minha casa.

Tempos Interessantes


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Abr 2012 às 00:31)

*Chuva de até 300 mm em 4 horas provoca deslizamentos em Teresópolis (RJ)*

A chuva intensa que castigou a região serrana do Rio de Janeiro entre o final da tarde e o inicio da noite desta sexta-feira (6) já provocou deslizamentos de terra em vários trechos. Em Teresópolis, a Defesa Civil confirmou um deslizamento de terra no bairro Meudon, onde o rio de mesmo nome transbordou.
Próximo ao terminal rodoviário da cidade, a força da enxurrada chegou a arrastar carros e sirenes continuam tocando até por volta das 20 horas alertando a população para procurarem abrigos seguros. Toda a Defesa Civil, Corpo de Bombeiros e Polícia Militar entraram em esquema de alerta máximo para o risco de alagamentos e de novos deslizamentos de terra.
Uma grande barreira caiu na rodovia federal BR-116, entre Teresópolis e Guapimirim. Informações de redes sociais partidas de Teresópolis informaram que pessoas poderiam estar soterradas em um bairro da cidade.
A estação meteorológica automática operada pelo INMET (Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia) em Teresópolis registrou entre as 17 e 20 horas (Brasília), impressionantes e preocupantes, 223,2 mm de chuva. A Defesa Civil, no entanto, confirmou que no interior do município foram computados em 4 horas, mais de 300 mm de chuva.

Fonte: De Olho No Tempo – Meteorologia


----------



## Marcus Vinicius (23 Abr 2012 às 19:05)

Em Ribeirão Preto, temperatura mais baixa registrada na madrugada do dia 23/04/2012, 16,3 graus 

Parece brincadeira , mas para nós é FRIO! rsrsrsr

Rajadas de Vento no dia 22/04/2012 , 54 km/h


----------



## Marcus Vinicius (29 Abr 2012 às 15:35)

Oi, 

Hoje de madrugada ventos de 45 km/h. Chuva de 10 milimetros . Frio chegando..
Já não temos nesses dias mais de 30 graus de temperatura máxima. 

Adquirimos um dominio próprio e mudamos de endereço de hospedagem. 

*Aproveitamos e mudamos totalmente a página. Agora é em php. Isso tudo graças as tres horas de paciência do Inacio Vieira, novamente ele sempre prestativo. Ser nâo fosse por ele, tinhamos apenas uma estação muda em casa.
Um grande abraço a voce, Inácio. *


*Agradeço muito ao administrador do Fórum Meteopt pela ajuda na hospedagem.*



Aguardamos sugestões dos amigos do Fórum que tem muito mais experiência em divulgação dos dados da estação.


----------



## Marcus Vinicius (29 Abr 2012 às 15:42)

Tempo carrangudo em Ribeirão Preto - SP, Brasil





hoje:


----------



## ijv (29 Abr 2012 às 16:09)

Marcus Vinicius disse:


> Oi,
> 
> Hoje de madrugada ventos de 45 km/h. Chuva de 10 milimetros . Frio chegando..
> Já não temos nesses dias mais de 30 graus de temperatura máxima.
> ...


Estamos aqui para nos ajudar uns aos outros como sempre


----------



## Maria Papoila (10 Mai 2012 às 09:16)

Carlos Dias disse:


> Bom dia,
> Muito agradeço informação sobre o tempo que vai fazer na próxima semana em S. Paulo de 4ª feira (16 de Maio) até Domingo (20 de Maio). Só posso transportar uma mala como bagagem de mão por isso tenho de levar a roupa toda bem pensada e não vou ter tempo de ir comprar nada ao shopping.
> Thanks in advanced


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (17 Mai 2012 às 11:24)

http://saojoaquimonline.com.br/climaterra/

TEM VÍDEOS E FOTOS DA GEADA DESTA SEMANA, E FOTOS DO OUTONO.


----------



## Marcus Vinicius (6 Jun 2012 às 11:55)

Ventos fortes e chuva no início de Junho/2012


Monthly Climatological Summary for jun 2012

Name: Estação Jardim Recreio   City: Ribeirão Preto   State: São Paulo
Elevation: 580 m  Lat: S 21° 10' 40"   Lon: W 047° 48' 36"

                  Temperature (°C), Rain (mm), Wind Speed (km/h)

                                      Heat  Cool        Avg
    Mean                              Deg   Deg         Wind                 Dom
Day Temp  High   Time   Low    Time   Days  Days  Rain  Speed High   Time    Dir
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 1  20,3  30,3   12:22  16,0   06:48   0,5   2,6   0,0   4,1  34,0   14:11   WSW
 2  20,7  30,9   14:35  14,2   07:21   1,2   3,6   0,3   2,5  15,0   12:03    NW
 3  22,1  32,1   14:43  14,9   04:51   0,9   4,7   0,3   3,2  27,0   13:47   NNE
 4  23,0  32,5   14:30  14,8   06:17   0,8   5,5   3,3   6,8  38,0   23:37   NNE
 5  20,1  23,6   14:49  18,2   06:50   0,0   1,8  12,9   4,5  23,0   08:54   NNE
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    21,2  32,5     4    14,2     2     3,4  18,2  16,8   4,3  38,0     4       N

Max >=  27,0:  4
Max <=   0,0:  0
Min <=   0,0:  0
Min <= -18,0:  0
Max Rain: 12,9 on day 5
Days of Rain: 4 (>= 0,2 mm)  2 (>= 2,0 mm)  0 (>= 20,0 mm)
Heat Base: 18,3  Cool Base: 18,3  Method: Integration


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Jun 2012 às 21:28)

Expectativa no sul do Brasil...

O INMET já lançou os avisos, a neve poderá aparecer nos estados do costume, Santa Catarina e Rio Grande do Sul:


::  SANTA CATARINA- 917/2012
As condições meteorológicas são favoráveis à ocorrência de queda de neve, no PLANALTO SUL do estado, no período entre 18:00h do dia 06/06/2012, às 12:00h do dia 07/06/2012.

::  RIO GRANDE DO SUL- 916/2012
As condições meteorológicas são favoráveis à ocorrência de queda de neve, na CAMPANHA, PLANALTO e NAS SERRAS DO NORDESTE E SUDESTE do estado, no período entre 18:00h do dia 06/06/2012, às 12:00h do dia 07/06/2012.

Modelo CMC Temperatura a 2m do solo:









Também lá como cá sempre pendentes da precipitação! 

Boa sorte!


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jun 2012 às 00:48)

*-9,2°C em Bom Jardim da Serra e -8,4°C em Urupema*

O frio continua intenso no Sul do Brasil e, aliás, está até mais intenso em algumas localidades nesta sexta-feira. De acordo com os dados da Epagri/Ciram, na região serrana de Santa Catarina foram registrados hoje: 9,2°C negativos em Bom Jardim da Serra e 8,4°C negativos em Urupema.
No Rio Grande do Sul, de acordo com as estações automáticas do Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia, a temperatura mais baixa registrada hoje foi de 6,3°C negativos na cidade de Quaraí, que faz fronteira com o Uruguai. Na região serrana gaúcha o INMET registrou 5,1°C negativos em São José dos Ausentes.
Na estação da Prefeitura, em Lomba do Pinheiro, Zona Leste de Porto Alegre, a mínima hoje foi de 0,3°C negativos.

CLIMATEMPO


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (11 Jun 2012 às 22:57)

http://saojoaquimonline.com.br/climaterra/?p=1990  FOTOS E VÍDEOS



http://saojoaquimonline.com.br/climaterra/?page_id=335 CÂMARA AO VIVO/S.JOAQUIM


----------



## Fernandobrasil (4 Jul 2012 às 05:44)

Dúvida:

Lendo esse fórum na secção que tratou do tema onda de calor.

Fiquei com definição da WMO para onda de calor.

Os dados abaixo são da Cidade de Porto Alegre. Capital do estado do Rio Grande do Sul.

Sendo a normal das máximas no período 1961/90

19,3ºC para junho e 19,2ºC para Julho.

Evidente que essa sequência dias (superior a 6 dias) e com temperaturas superiores a 5ºC a normal das máximas.

Pergunto isso é uma onda de calor???
27/06/2012	 27.5	
28/06/2012	 28.3	
29/06/2012	 30.5	
30/06/2012 28.0 
01/07/2012	 30.3	
02/07/2012	 31.1	
03/07/2012	 26.1


----------



## Dan (4 Jul 2012 às 08:07)

Em Portugal, essa situação seria considerada como onda de calor pelo IM, mas não sei se no Brasil são usados os mesmos critérios como definição de onda de calor.

Há também o problema da normal utilizada, em Portugal já se utilizam normais mais recentes.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jul 2012 às 11:28)

A prepósito desta questão dou também o exemplo de definição de *noite tropical*, que é diferente entre Portugal e Espanha: em Portugal considera-se noite tropical quando a temperatura mínima é igual ou superior a 20 ºC, enquanto que em Espanha uma noite é tropical quando a temperatura mínima é igual ou superior a 23 ºC.


----------



## Fernandobrasil (4 Jul 2012 às 14:49)

Dan disse:


> Em Portugal, essa situação seria considerada como onda de calor pelo IM, mas não sei se no Brasil são usados os mesmos critérios como definição de onda de calor.
> 
> Há também o problema da normal utilizada, em Portugal já se utilizam normais mais recentes.



Infelizmente no Brasil não há uma definição "oficial de onda de calor ou de frio"

Por essa razão o critério do IM (o qual é aplicação da orientação WMO) parece razoável.

O critério do IPCC4 é quase o mesmo do IM com a diferença que são considerados apenas 5 dias consecutivos e não 6 dias.

Obrigado


----------



## Sérgio Moreira (18 Jul 2012 às 21:35)

Depois de muita chuva ontem, no período da noite, hoje o tempo ficou mais firme e agora à tarde, começou a esfriar; no momento, está soprando um vento moderado que é gelado e a temperatura está caindo rapidamente.
Trinta minutos atrás, tinha aqui 18,8°C; agora, já tenho: 17,5°C.
A previsão para amanhã cedo é de uma mínima entre 6/8°C.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Jul 2012 às 11:54)

Em Patrocínio a mínima hoje foi de 1,3°C, houve geada nas baixadas.


----------



## Dan (19 Jul 2012 às 12:18)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Em Patrocínio a mínima hoje foi de 1,3°C, houve geada nas baixadas.



Em que região fica Patrocínio? E costuma haver geadas todos os anos por aí?


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Jul 2012 às 12:40)

Dan disse:


> Em que região fica Patrocínio? E costuma haver geadas todos os anos por aí?


 Patrocínio fica no estado de Minas Gerais, na região Sudeste do Brasil. Não, geadas aqui são raras e quando ocorrem são fracas.


----------



## GugaCurty (19 Jul 2012 às 15:07)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Patrocínio fica no estado de Minas Gerais, na região Sudeste do Brasil. Não, geadas aqui são raras e quando ocorrem são fracas.



Felipe  que  bom  te  ver  aqui  beleza.
Aqui  no  Rio  sigo com 17°C,mínima  de  15°C.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Jul 2012 às 16:19)

GugaCurty disse:


> Felipe  que  bom  te  ver  aqui  beleza.
> Aqui  no  Rio  sigo com 17°C,mínima  de  15°C.


 Beleza . 
Está semana tem sido chuvosa e fria aí no Rio?


----------



## GugaCurty (19 Jul 2012 às 17:19)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Beleza .
> Está semana tem sido chuvosa e fria aí no Rio?



A  semana  tem  sido  chuvosa  apenas  em  anguns  bairros  aqui  muito  nublada,já  o  frio  tivemos  as  menores  máxima  do  ano  na  segunda  e  hoje  pór enquanto  empatadas  com  18°C  cada,dias  10  à 12tivemos  as  menores  mínimas  do  ano  com  10°C  no  Campo  dos  Afonsos.


----------



## GugaCurty (19 Jul 2012 às 23:14)

agora  faz  18°C,máxima  de  21°C.


----------



## GugaCurty (20 Jul 2012 às 13:55)

Bom  dia.
Agora  faz  19°C  e  sol,mínima  de  13°C  aqui,no  Campo  dos  Afonsos  fez  11°C e  no  Alto  da  Boa  Vista  fez  12°C.
Já  no  sul  em  Santa  Catarina  as  temperaturas mais  baixas estão  abaixo:
Urupema:-4,0°C
Bom  Jardim  da  Serra:-3,8°C
Urubici:-3,5°C


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Jul 2012 às 01:03)

Depois de avaliar fotografias e imagens de salélite, o Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Inmet) de Brasília, concluiu que o evento ocorrido em Santa Bárbara do Sul foi um tornado. 
Análise preliminar da MetSul :http://www.metsul.com/blog2012/Home/home/92/Tornado_%C3%A9_a_prov%C3%A1vel_causa_da_destrui%C3%A7%C3%A3o_em_Santa_B%C3%A1rbara_do_Sul

Imagens dos danos causados pelo tornado:




































As fotos são do Correio do Povo e RBS.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (30 Jul 2012 às 11:50)

Pelas fotos f2


----------



## GugaCurty (31 Jul 2012 às 00:59)

Agora  faz  20°C,máxima  de  25°C,mínima  de  18°C.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Ago 2012 às 22:35)

Embora já tenha sido em 2011 não deixa de ser impressionante


----------



## GugaCurty (22 Ago 2012 às 17:39)

Agora  faz  28°C  sol  e  umidade  relativa  de  37%  ontem  chegou  a  abaixo  de  30%,mínima  de  18°C.


----------



## Marcus Vinicius (30 Ago 2012 às 12:55)

Aqui em Ribeirão Preto, 42 dias sem chuva, muito fogo em matas. trabalho para os bombeiros. Humidade bem baixa.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (4 Set 2012 às 15:12)

CLIMATERRA ‏@Climaterra

Relação das temperaturas máxima/mínima no dia 7 de setembro em S.Joaquim entre 1985/2011; http://saojoaquimonline.com.br/climaterra/?p=2607
Fechar


----------



## GugaCurty (15 Set 2012 às 22:32)

E  o  calor  já  está  voltando  aqui  no  Rio,dias  atras  chegou  a  fazer  38,5°C,e  hoje  chegou  aos  31°C  e  a  mínima  ficou  em  21°C.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Set 2012 às 18:10)

> *Inverno no Rio Chega a 41,2 ºC e Temperatura é a Mais Quente do Ano*
> 
> 19/09/2012 15h28 - Atualizado em 19/09/2012 15h51
> Inverno no Rio chega a 41,2 ºC e temperatura é a mais quente do ano
> ...



http://g1.globo.com/rio-de-janeiro/...412-c-e-temperatura-e-mais-quente-do-ano.html


----------



## GugaCurty (20 Set 2012 às 19:13)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> http://g1.globo.com/rio-de-janeiro/...412-c-e-temperatura-e-mais-quente-do-ano.html



Ainda  bem  que  só  foi  ontem  pois  hoje  a  máxima  foi  de  24°C  e  mínima  22°C.Agora  faz  23°C  e  nublado  e  só  choveu  0,4mm  por  enquanto.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Set 2012 às 20:01)

Uma forte onda de frio chega esta semana ao Brasil, há possibilidade de neve nos pontos mais altos de Santa Catarina e Rio Grande do Sul entre os dias 25 e 26.

Aqui em Patrocínio no estado de Minas Gerais o céu está nublado e faz 17°C.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Set 2012 às 16:05)

SANTA CATARINA
As condições meteorológicas são favoráveis à ocorrência de possibilidade de queda de neve, na PLANALTO SUL do estado no período entre 20:00h do dia 25/09/2012 às 12:00h do dia 26/09/2012.

RIO GRANDE DO SUL
As condições meteorológicas são favoráveis à ocorrência de possibilidade de queda de neve, na SERRA NORDESTE do estado no período entre 20:00h do dia 25/09/2012 às 12:00h do dia 26/09/2012.


----------



## Carlos Dias (25 Set 2012 às 11:27)

A possibilidade de neve diminuiu mas não está descartada. Depois de um desastroso mês de agosto, pois vivemos quase um verão no sul do Brasil, temos previsão de um bom frio nos próximos dias.

www.meteoclima.com.br


----------



## Carlos Dias (25 Set 2012 às 17:29)

13:00HS:

Santiago: 23,0
Buenos AIres: 12,0
Montevideo: 14,0

Porto Alegre: 14,0
Florianópolis: 19,0
Curitiba: 21,0

São Paulo: 24,0
Belo Horizonte: 28,0
Rio de Janeiro: 32,0

Brasília: 28,0
Goiania: 34,0
Campo Grande: 20,0

Salvador: 27,0
Recife: 27,0
Fortaleza: 30,0

Belem: 29,0
Manaus: 30,0
Porto Velho:25,0

www.meteoclima.com.br


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Set 2012 às 21:48)

> Cidades com relatos de chuva congelada: Rio Grande, Pelotas, Pedro Osório, Cerrito e Morro Redondo no Rio Grande do Sul.


 Metsul


----------



## Carlos Dias (25 Set 2012 às 22:51)

CLIMATERRA ‏@Climaterra

As condições para neve são baixas, entre 21/23 h de hoje até 8/9 h de quarta, desde a região da serra gaúcha até a região deS.J e alhures

www.meteoclima.com.br


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Set 2012 às 01:10)

Neva bem fraco em São Joaquim, Santa Catarina.


----------



## Carlos Dias (26 Set 2012 às 03:11)

Ainda neva (fraco) em S Joaquim...sem acumulação...

www.meteoclima.com.br


----------



## Carlos Dias (26 Set 2012 às 16:58)

São Joaquim registrou neve com sol ao mesmo tempo hoje..!!







www.meteoclima.com.br


----------



## Carlos Dias (27 Set 2012 às 12:40)

Algumas mínimas de hoje:

Curitiba PR (Afonso Pena): 05,0
Curitiba PR (Aut): 06,4
São Paulo SP (Tremembé): 08,0
São Paulo (Aut): 09,4
Porto Alegre RS: 09,9
Belo Horizonte MG (Aut): 10,6
Campo Grande MS (Aut): 11,3
Florianópolis SC (Aut): 12,6
Rio de Janeiro RJ (Aut): 13,6
Rio de Janeiro RJ (Jacarepaguá): 14,5
Cuiabá MT (Aut): 15,0
Goiânia GO (Aut): 15,9
Vitoria ES (Aut): 16,3
Rio de Janeiro RJ (Copacabana): 16,7
Rio Branco AC (Aut): 17,0

www.meteoclima.com.br


----------



## Carlos Dias (27 Set 2012 às 13:56)

Frio no Rio de Janeiro






www.meteoclima.com.br


----------



## Carlos Dias (27 Set 2012 às 18:32)

Agora uma coisa incrivel.....Mesmo com essa *Era Glacial* aqui no sudeste que estamos vivendo....São Paulo tem 20,6 de média acum , resultando em quase 03 graus de desvio...ou precisamente +2,8 de anomalia na 61/90.

Porto Alegre vive o mesmo drama pois está até ontem com 18,4 e considerando a previsão até o dia 30, a capital gaucha deverá fechar em 18,2....fechando em +1,4.....

Concluindo...foi um frio enganoso....Toda esta onda de frio histórica que tivemos estampada em todos os jornais...na verdade este inverno 2012 foi mesmo de verdade em Junho e Julho.....o resto foi um desastre. 

E para amenizar este cenário todo...tivemos 1/2 centimetro de neve de acumulução em São Joaquim.......

http://www.meteoclima.com.br/viewtopic.php?f=3&p=5981#p5981


----------



## Carlos Dias (28 Set 2012 às 02:31)

22:00HS:

Pico do Couto RJ: 03,2
Urupema SC: 04,0
Campos do Jordão SP: 04,4
Painel SC: 04,9
Monte Verde MG: 05,5
São José dos Ausentes RS: 05,6
São Joaquim SC: 05,8
Vacaria RS: 06,7
Inacio Martins PR: 06,9

www.meteoclima.com.br


----------



## Carlos Dias (1 Out 2012 às 15:00)

RJ fechou o mês de setembro 5°C mais quente que o normal

O mês de setembro foi de grande variação nas temperaturas no Rio de Janeiro. A média das temperaturas mínimas ficou um pouco mais baixa do que o normal, mas a temperatura máxima disparou e chegou a ficar 5ºC mais alta do que o normal na cidade do Rio. A estação meteorológica automática, localizada na região do Forte de Copacabana, chegou a registrar o dia mais quente do ano com 39,5ºC em 19/9. Essa amplitude térmica se deu por conta do mês mais seco. Mesmo assim, houve dois eventos de chuva intensa no Estado no final do mês, o que acabou deixando o acumulado de chuva com valores dentro da média (92mm na Capital). A segunda-feira, primeiro dia de outubro, amanheceu fria na Serra fluminense, com termômetros marcando 5,3ºC em Nova Friburgo. Já na Capital, o dia começou com poucas nuvens e temperatura na casa dos 15ºC no aeroporto Tom Jobim. O ar seco predomina sobre o Estado do Rio de Janeiro e não há previsão de chuva para nenhuma cidades nesta segunda-feira. O dia será caracterizado por poucas nuvens e temperaturas que se elevam rapidamente, mas ainda não faz muito calor hoje, com máxima na casa dos 27ºC na Capital.

Segundo previsão da Somar Meteorologia, o tempo praticamente não muda nos próximos dias, permanecendo seco e com temperaturas em elevação em todo o Estado do Rio de Janeiro. Por conta do sol e dos ventos que passam a soprar de quadrante norte, a sensação de abafamento predomina. Aliás, a tendência para outubro é que tenhamos um início de mês seco e quente, com provável retorno das chuvas nas proximidades do feriado prolongado de 12/10

Somar


----------



## Carlos Dias (2 Out 2012 às 15:05)

SP: temperatura fica até 8°C acima da média de outubro ao longo dessa semana

O mês de outubro começou quente e com baixa de umidade relativa do ar na cidade de São Paulo. Na tarde de ontem, o índice chegou a 27% e deixou a Capital em estado de atenção. Os termômetros atingiram 32,3°C por volta das 15h, mas a entrada da brisa marítima no final do dia trouxe alívio aos paulistanos. Em apenas 2 horas, a temperatura caiu 12°C e a umidade subiu para a casa dos 70% Hoje o dia começou com termômetros na casa dos 16°C e por volta das 9h, a estação automática do Inmet, localizada no Mirante de Santana, na zona norte da cidade, marcava 21°C de temperatura e 57% de umidade. Segundo previsão da Somar Meteorologia, até o meio da tarde a máxima chega aos 33°C, valor este que está cerca de 8°C acima da média climatológica do mês de outubro, e a umidade cai ainda mais

Somar


----------



## Carlos Dias (5 Out 2012 às 15:39)

Nevou no Rio de Janeiro

Vocês poderão comprovar isso na foto abaixo

http://www.meteoclima.com.br/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=139&p=6351#p6351


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Out 2012 às 17:24)

Está mais para sincelo.







Fonte: http://www.icmbio.gov.br/parnaitatiaia/noticias-e-eventos/4-geral/38-neve-no-planalto.html


----------



## Carlos Dias (6 Out 2012 às 18:12)

Novas instabilidades chegando no RS....bem agora tb será normal, pois outubro espero ter mais chuvas por aqui no sudeste..!!


----------



## Carlos Dias (11 Out 2012 às 14:08)




----------



## Carlos Dias (11 Out 2012 às 19:47)

Aqui em São Paulo chuva fraca com 19 graus


----------



## Carlos Dias (11 Out 2012 às 19:48)

Brasil x Iraque - Malmo na Suécia

Faz 2 graus com céu limpo no momento, e nem chegou o inverno..!!


----------



## Carlos Dias (16 Out 2012 às 10:44)

São Paulo começando o dia com temperaturas entre 13/14 nesta manhã mas deverá chegar a 30 hoje..!! Lá em casa tive 11,6...A temperatura só não caiu mais por causa da nebulosidade.


----------



## GugaCurty (16 Out 2012 às 18:13)

Aqui  dia  de  céu  limpo  com  poucas  nuvens.
Agora  faz  30°C  e  umidade  de  38%,a  mínima  foi  de  15°C.


----------



## GugaCurty (17 Out 2012 às 02:03)

Aqui  faz  agora  21°C  com  céu  parcialmente  nublado.


----------



## Carlos Dias (18 Out 2012 às 18:50)

Carlor no Brasil - 

Porto Alegre: 24,0
Florianópolis: 22,0
Curitiba: 30,0

São Paulo: 29,0
Vitoria: 29,0
Belo Horizonte: 30,0
Rio de Janeiro: 32,0

Brasilia: 29,0
Campo Grande: 32,0
Cuiabá: 34,0

Rio Branco: 25,0
Porto Velho: 27,0
Belem: 30,0
Manaus: 32,0

Recife: 27,0
Salvador: 28,0
Natal: 28,0
Fortaleza: 30,0
Teresina: 39,0


----------



## GugaCurty (18 Out 2012 às 19:14)

Por  aqui  temos  céu  limpo  com  nuvens  aumentando  e  28°C,máxima  de  31°C,mínima  de  23°C.


----------



## Carlos Dias (18 Out 2012 às 19:30)

*Teresina , capital do estado do Piaui acaba de bater 40 graus..!!*


----------



## GugaCurty (18 Out 2012 às 19:54)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *Teresina , capital do estado do Piaui acaba de bater 40 graus..!!*



Ainda.


----------



## FERTROYANO (18 Out 2012 às 19:54)

Estado do Paraná no sul do Brasil hoje teve umidade muito baixa, algumas cidades registraram 12%.


----------



## Carlos Dias (19 Out 2012 às 14:07)




----------



## Carlos Dias (19 Out 2012 às 19:32)

São Paulo até onte estava com 20,8 de média (+01,8) e tivemos 43,2 mm no Mirante de Santana sendo que o esperado é de 123,6 mm

Não aguento mais anomalia positiva..!!


----------



## Carlos Dias (19 Out 2012 às 19:44)

Tenho 16 graus e casa em São Bernardo do Campo com muita neblina


----------



## Carlos Dias (20 Out 2012 às 16:21)

Agora Meio-dia:

Riacho Grande: 18,0
São Bernardo do Campo: 19,0
Congonhas: 21,0
Campo de Marte: 24,0
Mirante de Santana: 26,0

Santos: 22,0

Campos do Jordão: 19,0
Campinas: 27,0
Taubaté: 28,0
Bauru: 31,0
Ribeirão Preto: 34,0

Porto Alegre: 30,0
São José dos Ausentes: 22,0
Santa Maria: 29,0

Florianópolis: 24,0
São Joaquim: 21,0
Urupema: 21,0
Caçador: 24,0
Joinville: 25,0
Urussanga: 29,0

Curitiba: 23,0
Cascavel: 20,0
Guarapuava: 21,0
Maringá: 29,0
Paranavai: 30,0

Rio de Janeiro (St Dumont): 27,0
Campos do Goitacazes: 30,0
Cabo Frio: 31,0

Belo Horizonte: 29,0
Monte Verde: 20,0
Poços de Caldas: 22,0
Uberaba: 30,0

Brasilía: 28,0
Anapolis: 29,0

Campo Grande: 32,0
Cuiabá: 35,0


----------



## Carlos Dias (20 Out 2012 às 16:43)




----------



## Carlos Dias (21 Out 2012 às 17:33)

Que loucura este calor...tenho 29,9....com minima de 16,2. Ontem fiquei entre 14,9 / 22,7.....mas hoje está um inferno. No Litoral Santos está caminhado para 32 graus.....vem mudança por ai..!!


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Out 2012 às 19:08)

Carlos Dias disse:


> Que loucura este calor...tenho 29,9....com minima de 16,2. Ontem fiquei entre 14,9 / 22,7.....mas hoje está um inferno. No Litoral Santos está caminhado para 32 graus.....vem mudança por ai..!!



29,9ºC? Que saudade...
Ainda estás na primavera, mas não será normal por vezes valores dessa grandeza se sentirem por aí?


----------



## Carlos Dias (22 Out 2012 às 12:42)

Aristocrata disse:


> 29,9ºC? Que saudade...
> Ainda estás na primavera, mas não será normal por vezes valores dessa grandeza se sentirem por aí?



Olá Aristrocrata...é notório que ocorrerá um aquecimento nesta epoca, mas São Paulo por ex fez 33 graus e no Rio de Janeiro 37 graus, é muito acima do normal. As máximas em São Paulo neste mês deveriam ficar em 25 graus, perceba só a diferença. É que temos a aroximação de uma frente fria e estamos em situação de pré frontal...


----------



## Carlos Dias (23 Out 2012 às 16:46)

Rajadas de vento de 70 km/h atingem a cidade do Rio, diz Inmet

RIO — Rajadas de vento de 70 km/h foram registradas entre 8h e 9h desta terça-feira, na estação do Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia, no Forte de Copacabana, segundo o Centro de Operações da prefeitura. Na estação do Aeroporto do Galeão, houve registro de rajadas de 60 km/h. Segundo a prefeitura, ventou forte também no Centro do Rio pela manhã. Em alguns bairros da Zona Norte, como Engenho Novo, Grajaú e Lins, choveu forte

O Globo


----------



## Carlos Dias (25 Out 2012 às 20:11)

Aqui em S Paulo mormaço e 27 graus....no ABC neblina e 19.....


----------



## Marcus Vinicius (29 Out 2012 às 09:28)

*Forno* é aqui em Ribeirão Preto mesmo: 40,5 graus!! - 28/10/2012 - 15:40 hrs..
vai faltar ventiladores ........


----------



## Carlos Dias (30 Out 2012 às 16:22)

Senhores...São Paulo tem no momento 36 graus. Isso dá 10 graus acima da media para o mês.


----------



## Carlos Dias (31 Out 2012 às 11:30)

O Brasil está fervendo..vejam algumas máximas de ontem:

São Paulo

José Bonifácio: 41,3°C
Valparaíso: 41,3°C
Votuporanga: 41,2°C
Jales: 40,9°C
Barra Bonita: 39,3°C
Barretos: 38,9°C
Pradópolis: 38,9°C
Ariranha: 38,8°C
Rancharia: 38,7°C
Taubaté: 38,3°C
Lins: 38,2°C
Bauru: 37,9°C
Presidente Prudente: 37,9°C
Ibitinga: 37,6°C
Ituverava: 36,9°C
Itapira: 36,8°C
Casa Branca: 36,7°C
Piracicaba: 36,7°C
São Miguel Arcanjo: 36,3°C
Itapeva: 36,1°C
São Paulo (Mirante): 36,1°C
Barueri: 36,0°C

Mato Grosso do Sul

Corumbá (Aut.): 42,8°C
Porto Murtinho: 41,2°C
Três Lagoas: 41,1°C
Coxim: 40,7°C
Cassilândia: 40,4°C
Nhumirim: 40,3°C
Rio Brilhante: 40,2°C
Maracaju: 39,8°C
Juti: 39,7°C 

Mato Grosso

Porto Estrela: 40,9°C
Cáceres (Conv.): 39,9°C

Piauí

São João do Piauí: 40,8°C
Alvorada do Gurguéia: 40,7°C
Oeiras: 40,2°C
Gilbués: 39,9°C

Paraná

Cidade Gaúcha: 40,7°C
Paranapoema: 40,3°C
Icaraíma: 39,4°C

Bahia

Ibotirama: 40,7°C
Santa Rita de Cássia (Conv.): 40,2°C
Bom Jesus da Lapa (Conv.): 39,9°C

Minas Gerais

Arinos (Conv.): 41,5°C
Frutal (Conv.): 41,3°C
São Simão: 40,8°C
São Romão: 40,7°C
Araçuaí (Conv.): 40,5°C
Ituiutaba (Conv.): 40,2°C
Montalvânia: 40,2°C
Pirapora (Conv.): 40,1°C
Januária (Conv.) 40,0°C
Campina Verde: 39,7°C
Uberaba (Conv.): 38,7°C


----------



## Jodamensil (31 Out 2012 às 15:31)

Mas o que se passa no Brasil para terem temperaturas destas nesta altura do ano?
Isto justifica-se como?


----------



## Marcus Vinicius (1 Nov 2012 às 01:24)

Até chuva de granizo em 26/10/2012 aqui em Ribeirão Preto:


----------



## Carlos Dias (8 Nov 2012 às 10:03)

07:00AM:

Caracas: 21,0
Bogotá: 13,0
Lima: 18,0
La Paz: 04,0
Santiago: 11,0
Montevideo: 19,0
Buenos Aires: 26,0

Porto Alegre: 21,0
Florianópolis: 23,0
Curitiba: 17,0

São Paulo: 20,0
Belo Horizonte: 20,0
Rio de Janeiro: 24,0

Brasília: 19,0
Campo Grande: 22,0
Cuiabá: 23,0

Salvador: 25,0
Recife: 24,0
Fortaleza: 26,0

Belem: 23,0
Manaus: 26,0
Porto Velho: 23,0


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Dez 2012 às 18:25)

O Natal está sendo de muito calor no Brasil.
As mínimas hoje foram muito altas em várias cidades brasileiras, em Santa Maria no Rio Grande do Sul a mínima hoje foi de 29,9ºC.
A maior máxima registrada nesta tarde até agora ocorreu em Criciúma no estado de Santa Catarina onde a máxima até o momento e de 43,8ºC.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Dez 2012 às 15:15)

O calor segue forte aqui no Brasil.
Neste momento várias cidades do Paraná e Santa Catarina estão com temperaturas próximas ou superiores a 40ºC.
Há alguns minutos atrás fazia 41,7°C em Palhoça/SC com sensação de 53,6°C. Os dados são de uma estação particular.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Dez 2012 às 20:33)

O Rio de Janeiro registrou hoje máxima de 43,2ºC, sendo a maior desde 1915 quando a medição começou. Recorde anterior era de 43,1ºC registrados em  janeiro de 1984.
A cidade de Palhoça/SC quase bateu o recorde de calor brasileiro que e de 44,7ºC ocorrido em Bom Jesus, Piauí. A máxima em Palhoça chegou a 44,3ºC.
A sensação térmica em algumas cidades brasileiras chegou próximo dos 60ºC.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (2 Jan 2013 às 10:51)

5,4 urupema

7,0 m.igreja

8,0 s.joaquim

9,1 cotia/s.joaquim

9,5 climaterra, agora está 10,5

9,6 inmet

10,8 bom jardim

10,5 painel

12,5 rancho queimado

13,6 são bonifácio

frio para janeiro.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (2 Jan 2013 às 10:54)

felipe freitas disse:


> o rio de janeiro registrou hoje máxima de 43,2ºc, sendo a maior desde 1915 quando a medição começou. Recorde anterior era de 43,1ºc registrados em  janeiro de 1984.
> A cidade de palhoça/sc quase bateu o recorde de calor brasileiro que e de 44,7ºc ocorrido em bom jesus, piauí. A máxima em palhoça chegou a 44,3ºc.
> A sensação térmica em algumas cidades brasileiras chegou próximo dos 60ºc.



esses 44,7 não são reconhecido pelo inmet, a estação estava com problema, continua sendo 44,6 em orleans/sc, não oficial; 46,5 itapiranga/sc.

A ESTAÇÃO DE PALHOÇA É UMA DAVIS E FICA NO CENTRO DA CIDADE.


----------

